# Thermacell question



## TJay (Sep 25, 2005)

I fired up the Thermacell Fri evening (new pad and gas) and after about 15 min it appeared to be smoking.  It seemed like that thermas cell smell was getting strong and when I looked down it appeared to be smoking.  Anybody else seen that?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 25, 2005)

I thought that was normal. The butane cartridge supplies the fuel for the heat that cooks the repellant from the pad.


----------



## Hawg (Sep 25, 2005)

Mine does it every time.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 25, 2005)

*T J........*

That is normal.........

That is the way that I know mine is workin'..........Along with the "skeeters" screamin' and hollerin'.........   

Don't worry.............The Deer won't smell it at all.........Just fire up the Thermacell and let it roll!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 25, 2005)

Once you fire it up, after about fifteen minutes if it's not smoking, it's not working.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 25, 2005)

*Want smoking*

Just no flames.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 25, 2005)

Another question.  Is it neccesary to strike the button so many times? If so, how do you do it quietly?


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 25, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Another question.  Is it neccesary to strike the button so many times? If so, how do you do it quietly?



I light mine at the truck,that way the deer won't hear the ''clicking'' and it has time to heat up on the way in.

They also make a compact model that does'nt have an igniter on it......it must be lit with a match,which would be much quieter.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 25, 2005)

A match sould stink up the place though... right?


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 25, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> A match sould stink up the place though... right?



I would still light it at the truck....it needs time to heat up...otherwise there will be a few minutes of misery.


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 26, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Another question.  Is it neccesary to strike the button so many times? If so, how do you do it quietly?



If you will turn it on and wait about five seconds to push the igniter it will fire up the first time.  I have been doing this for the past two years and haven't blown up yet.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 26, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> If you will turn it on and wait about five seconds to push the igniter it will fire up the first time.  I have been doing this for the past two years and haven't blown up yet.



The operative word being "yet." Just kidding, Robert.


----------



## Dub (Sep 27, 2005)

SWAMPFOX said:
			
		

> I thought that was normal. The butane cartridge supplies the fuel for the heat that cooks the repellant from the pad.



Some smoke vapors are the norm.  I kinda like it...the smoke tells me when the wind changes directions.

You may have a problem with your unit if you are getting a large amount of smoke...say like a cig burning or something.....


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 28, 2005)

They also make a potch that straps to your leg so you fumble around with it and kick it out of your stand.

-Macky


----------



## skinner (Sep 28, 2005)

Bass Pro was selling a compact model for about $10. You have to manually light it. I tied a small string to attach to my stand in the event I kick it. Works outstanding!


----------



## broadhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> If you will turn it on and wait about five seconds to push the igniter it will fire up the first time.  I have been doing this for the past two years and haven't blown up yet.


That's what I do.........KABOOM!!!!!!


----------



## kcausey (Oct 3, 2005)

*Thermacell*

I tie mine to the stand with a piece of flagging tape.  

Mine always lights by the second strike, and i strike it in the woods....sounds like an acorn hitting the Palmettos where i hunt.
Kip


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 4, 2005)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> I light mine at the truck,that way the deer won't hear the ''clicking'' and it has time to heat up on the way in.
> 
> They also make a compact model that does'nt have an igniter on it......it must be lit with a match,which would be much quieter.



That is the one I bought, but have yet to try it out.


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thermocell has to be one of the best thing to come along in years.  I hunt deep in the mosquitoe infested swamps of Florida and even down here the skeeters can't stand to be anywhere near me with the Thermacell going.  It works great.

I can't say for sure whether the odor alarms the deer or not.  I am guessing if they can smell the Thermacell repellent, they can smell me, and the results would be the same.  One thing is for sure and that is this gadget makes my hunting much more pleasurable and fun.  If we could only get some cooler weather now.

I wear camo BDU pants when hunting and carry the Thermacell in the large leg/pant pocket.  To mask the sound I turn it on and click the lighter button while still in my pant pocket then pull the unit out and set it in my stand.

Lord help me if I ever lose it.  I bought the white unit so I could find it in the woods if I ever dropped it on the way in or out.  Did that once, and luckily back tracked and found it immediately.  The camo unit may have been gone forever.

As was mentioned already, if you turn it on and wait 5-6 seconds then hit the ingniter button the unit should light the first time.  When it lights you can hear a "poof" sound and you will know it lit.  Always look in the tiny window in the top of the unit to be sure it is lit.

New repellent pads will smoke a little when first used but afterwards little or no smoke can be seen, but it is working.  When the pad turns white, replace with a new one.  Be sure to keep an adequate number of refill paks on hand.  Like the AE card, don't leave home without it.

Have often wondered if you put a few drops of doe lure around the edge of the repellent pad what would happen?  Seems the warm aroma may carry downwind and there would be a slight possibility any buck down there may come to investigate.

Good luck to all.

Dave1


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 4, 2005)

*thermocell scent pad*

[





> COLOR=YellowGreen]Have often wondered if you put a few drops of doe lure around the edge of the repellent pad what would happen?  Seems the warm aroma may carry downwind and there would be a slight possibility any buck down there may come to investigate.[/COLOR


]

     I noticed a device marketed by thermocell in an ad in D&DH this month that did just that. It looked like a little metal clip on "platform" that held a felt pad for heated scent dispersal. Haven't had time to research it online.


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 4, 2005)

I believe it is called thermascent.


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 4, 2005)

Here it is....
http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/hunting/camo-dispenser.asp


----------

